# My Weight gainer and/or Meal replacement shake



## NeoPT (Aug 8, 2013)

Number one question I get asked during training sessions is what kind of shake can be made for meal replacement.

I've had a lot of success with this one particularly. You can increase or decrease base on your caloric needs, I personally like to make it 800+ calories. I hate breakfast, so this is an awesome way to start your day if you don't want to chew a bunch of food right when you wake up 


1 cup of Orange Juice(Can Substitute Almond Milk for lower carbs)
Frozen Mixed Berries (Costco is a great place to get these)- Strawberries, Blackberries and blueberries.
3 Table spoons of Almond butter
2 Table Spoons of Ground FLax seed
2 Table Spoons of Raw Shelled Hemp Seeds
1 Scoop Whey

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 8, 2013)

good post bro.I make a mean post workout shake myself


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks good might have to give it a try


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> good post bro.I make a mean post workout shake myself



Nice, whats yours lookin like?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm just not big on shakes, god knows I have tried!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 8, 2013)

Hemp seeds are expensive. I used to use them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 8, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Nice, whats yours lookin like?



pretty much same as yours


----------



## Seeker (Aug 9, 2013)

I like shakes but I would never use them as a meal replacement. Food is king. Shakes are tasty and there is so many choices and ways to Make them. I like mine nice and cold.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 9, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I like shakes but I would never use them as a meal replacement. Food is king. Shakes are tasty and there is so many choices and ways to Make them. I like mine nice and cold.



Technically my shake is food blended up 

I agree, food is better overall. But most dont have the time or energy to eat 6 full meals per day. If you have healthy, natural ingredients, shakes are an awesome alternative(in moderation of course).


----------



## JM750 (Aug 9, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Hemp seeds are expensive. I used to use them



Why, most ppl dont want to smoke them?


----------



## goodfella (Aug 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Number one question I get asked during training sessions is what kind of shake can be made for meal replacement.
> 
> I've had a lot of success with this one particularly. You can increase or decrease base on your caloric needs, I personally like to make it 800+ calories. I hate breakfast, so this is an awesome way to start your day if you don't want to chew a bunch of food right when you wake up
> 
> ...



Frozen mixed berries sounds amazing to mix in! I've tried staying any from any short of fruit protein lately cus i've noticed it doesn't hold well in my stomach and flows through me, so this should be a nice fix!


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds very tasty ,  I use to blend half of cup of oat meal 2 scoops of whey,milk ice and a spoon of pb


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2013)

ahhh I like to mix gatorade in my shake ..try it


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I'm just not big on shakes, god knows I have tried!




Amen sista

It's been at least 3 years since I've drank a shake/protein drink on a consistent basis

And 2 months just havin one glass of protein shake lol


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Technically my shake is food blended up
> 
> I agree, food is better overall. But most dont have the time or energy to eat 6 full meals per day. If you have healthy, natural ingredients, shakes are an awesome alternative(in moderation of course).



Why eat those many meals and just eat 2 triple whoppers with an extra patty+cheese and ketchup only?

That's 2800-3000 calories and 150-180g protein

Tastes better and doesn't make ya full


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 9, 2013)

Triple whopper doesnt make you feel full?! Whats wrong with you Hulk lol


----------



## Azog (Aug 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Triple whopper doesnt make you feel full?! Whats wrong with you Hulk lol



What is wrong with you!?! I can knock off a solid half dozen double-doubles if I am hungry. Yah...I am naturally a fatty.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 9, 2013)

Azog said:


> What is wrong with you!?! I can knock off a solid half dozen double-doubles if I am hungry. Yah...I am naturally a fatty.



Damn I eat like a little bitch compared to you guys then lol. No way I could eat 2 double doubles!


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Damn I eat like a little bitch compared to you guys then lol. No way I could eat 2 double doubles!



You could eat that much if you wanted to

I spent 4 years force feeeing to allow myself to eat huge volumes of food (2lb steaks, 1.5lb patties in burgers, etc)

However most dont know how to force feed correctly


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 9, 2013)

damn Im a hungry mofo now....


----------



## Azog (Aug 9, 2013)

2 double doubles is foreplay.


----------



## R1rider (Aug 9, 2013)

will have to give this recipe a try

Whenever i dont feel like eating i have a shake. Mine is 1 cup oatmeal, 2-3 cups skim milk, half cup chunky peanut butter or almond butter, flaxseed

blend and drink for a good 5-600 calories with lots of carbs, fats and protein


----------

